

An iPhone interface for Hacker News - ashu
http://hn.buxfer.com/

======
ashu
Please let me know if you like it! I presume quite a few hackers out here are
like me constantly checking hacker news on their iPhones while they are out.
The pinching and zooming is great, but it gets tiring after a while; so I
figured I should do something about it. Given that Buxfer already had a good
iPhone interface, it did not take that much time to build it.

Of course, this is unofficial. Hopefully, PG won't have a problem with it
since it does not create any additional requests for the HN server; just
routes request through Buxfer.

~~~
dcurtis
I like it, but comment replying isn't working ("A network error occurred.
Please refresh before continuing.").

The only thing I would suggest is that you make the hot spot on the comment
smaller (only the top, maybe), because when I drag my finger, it keeps
clicking the comments.

~~~
ashu
Just fixed that error. Replying should work now...

I will keep thinking about the reply "hot spot"...

------
danielha
Ok, this seriously rocks. Thanks Ashwin!

I'd like to make an iPhone interface for Disqus in the near future. Any
pointers to nice resources?

~~~
ashu
I used Joe Hewitt's excellent iUI library as the base, although hacked it
quite extensively. Also, prototype.js is always a time saver.

The hardest part about the iPhone app, I felt, was just reducing clutter.

------
Alex3917
I just tried this on my phone. It looks really really good. (Much better than
you would expect if you just clicked on the link in Firefox.) Great job!

------
KB
Great idea Buxfer guys.

A simple version of this can also be done through mofuse, granted I think the
Buxfer one looks better.

I was able to create a News.YC in about a minute.

Here's the link to the preview. <http://gg20o9.mofuse.mobi/iphone/preview/>

~~~
ashu
The buxfer version is actually much more functional as well. It allows you to
reply as well as vote stories.

------
wallflower
Thanks for taking the initiative - works very well on the iPhone. I'd ask you
to do the recently added 'comments' stream but I'm afraid (ok, certain) that
it would make me use the interface more (which is bad in a way - I have 8aweek
on my computer(s) limiting access)

------
danw
Awesome, thank you. Has news.YC got an api yet or is this done by scrapping?

~~~
ashu
No API, just plain old lib-www-perl :)

------
phil
Beautiful stuff, Ashwin!

------
pibefision
Also, would be great a better interfase for BlackBerries! :)

------
lyime
Thanks :) I was hoping someone would whip something up.

------
earle
i think this needs to be extended quite a bit, but its a start.

